# Kein PRO7, Sat1, Kabel1



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mittlerweile meine TV-Karte Terratec Cinergy 1200DVB-S unter Windows 7 64Bit am laufen.
Soweit wird auch alles unterstützt, nur bekomm ich die oben genannten Sender nicht, bzw beim daraufschalten bleibt das Bild schwarz.
Benutze MediaCenter.
Die Sender gehören gehören normalerweise doch alle zum Pro7Sat1 Konzern oder irre ich mich da?
Weiß jemand wie ich die wieder reaktiviert bekomme?
Gruß


----------



## Ahab (18. November 2009)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass der Empfang zu schlecht ist. Ich habe auch schon erschreckende Erfahrungen mit DVBT gemacht. Bei meiner Freundin empfange ich zum Beispiel GAR keine Sender (Berlin-Buch) mittels DVBT. 

Probier einfach mal einen Neuscan, vielleicht auch noch zwei Mal oder so. Wenn sich nichts ergibt würde ich zu einem DVBT Verstärker raten.

Edit: Verzeihung, in deinem Fall natürlich DVB-S


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

DVB-S Verstärker?
Ich hab ja sonst alle Sender bis zu 4000. Glaube kaum, dass ich ein Empfang problem habe. Ich werde aber mal ein anderes Programm installieren zum Testen, vllt empfängt das es ja.
DVB-T bekommen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

Wir hier in Aachen Gegend kriegen keine Privatsender über DVB-T:

http://dvb-t.wdr.de/fileadmin/downloads/2007-09-14_Programmbelegung_Aachen.pdf

Mit Glück kannst du die Sender in Köln oder Düsseldorf empfangen, ansonsten bleiben nur Kabel oder Sat...


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Ich hab doch gar *kein DVB-T*.
Ich wollte es damals haben, aber da man kein Empfang bekommt hab ich mir ne Schüssel aufm Dach gesetzt.
Und wie man im ersten Satz lesen kann handelt es sich um eine Cinergy 1200 DVB-*S*.
Manchmal ist man echt sprachlos, was durch halblesen alles verdreht wird.

Qualität statt Quantität


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar *kein DVB-T*.


Ja lesen bildet 

Welchen Satelliten nutzt du?


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

den üblichen Verdächtigen 
Astra auf 19.2°
Ich bekomm ja alle anderen Sender und die oben genannten erscheinen auch in der Liste, nur bleibt das Bild schwarz.
RTL & Co funktionieren einwandfrei.
Denke auch mal, es wird irgendwas softwaremäßiges sein.
Frequenz, Transponder, was weiß ich was es alles noch gibt^^
Kann man irgendwo die genauen Listen für einen eigenen Sender einsehen und den mal manuell hinzufügen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. November 2009)

Ja, hier hast du ne Senderliste für ASTRA.


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Thx, werd ich dann später mal ausprobieren.
Wie kann man die Kanäle vollständigen aus dem Media Center löschen?
Ich wollte es gestern machen, bin unter Senderliste bearbeiten gegangen und löschen, aber da entfernt er nur die Haken.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. November 2009)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, aber es gibt da ein extra Forum für das Media Center vielleicht kann dir da geholfen werden. LINK


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Hab das hier dazu gefunden:
Keine Sender der Pro7 / Sat1 Gruppe - MCE-Community.de
Ist das wirklich so?
Bei DVB-T könnt ich das ja noch verstehen, aber bei dvb-s?
Ich versuch aber den Tipp mal.
€: Hab grad mal Pro7 Österreich angesteuert, und was soll ich sagen, da läufts.
Was soll das denn bitte.
Sowas bescheuertes hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2009)

senden die vielleicht inzwischen nur noch HD, und deine karte kann das nicht?  oder haben die vlt. nur die frequenz oder so geändert?

da alle genannten sender ja zu der gleichen sendergruppe gehören, hat es sicherlich was mit deren signal zu tun... ^^


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Jup, würd ich auch vermuten mit der Frequenz, naja solang es erstmal läuft gehts ja. Bei Laune werd ich mich damit nochmal auseinandersetzen. 
Wenn die nur noch HD senden würden, dann wären aber fast überall die Lichter aus^^
Nicht alle haben nen HD-Fernseher bzw nen HD-Receiver.
THX euch


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> den üblichen Verdächtigen
> Astra auf 19.2°


Versuch mal die Astras auf 28,2°, vllt kriegst du sie da rein?

Es kann sein, dass die Schüssel nicht 100%ig richtig eingestellt ist und du mit Pech diesen Transponder für Pro7&Co nicht empfängst.


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

Nene, der steht richtig, haben es auch mit nem Satelittenprüfer eingestellt oder wie das heißt.
Um das zu ändern müsst ich ja wieder aufs Dach klettern und die Schüssel neu ausrichten?!
Das ist es momentan nicht wert. Hab noch anderes zu tun^^
Trotzdem Danke.
Es liegt eig nur an der Software, unter Vista hats ja auch geklappt.


----------



## Bucklew (18. November 2009)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Nene, der steht richtig, haben es auch mit nem Satelittenprüfer eingestellt oder wie das heißt.
> Um das zu ändern müsst ich ja wieder aufs Dach klettern und die Schüssel neu ausrichten?!


Nein, du müsstest den Satelliten auch so reinkriegen, ich krieg auch mit einem LNB beide (also 19,2° und 28,2°) rein. Einfach mal probieren, mehr als kein Signal und schwarzes Bild kanns nicht sein 

Ansonsten kann es sein, dass die Sender ne komische Codierung haben, bei mir springt bei Pro7 auch immer der DolbyDigital Decoder an, obwohl die den Ton gar nicht übertragen (muss dann auf Stereo manuell umschalten).


----------



## Hektor123 (18. November 2009)

hm, okay werd ich dann mal die Tage versuchen wenns so klappt. 
€:
Mit 28,2° Ost funzt nichts.

€2:
Gibt es eig bedeutende Unterschiede zwischen Pro7 DE und Pro7 Austria?
Ich mein schon in geringem Maße, hatte das mal im Krankenhaus aufm TV.


----------



## feivel (23. November 2009)

die unterschiede müssten in der werbung liegen...
hat mich letztens ziemlich verwirrt als ich das geguckt hatte und nicht gemerkt hab, dass es die österreicher version ist XD vom dialekt her


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

das problem ist aber allgemein bekannt. da hilft nur ein richtig ordentlich abgeschirmtes kabel...
die sender laufen über genau die selbe frequenz wie unsere guten digitalen festnetztelefone^^
guckst du die aussi oder schweizer version der sender. so mach ich es einfach. das hauptprogramm is das gleiche. nur von 6-9 uhr läuft da cafe puls, was es bei uns nich gibt. und halt werbung,wetter und nachrichten. oder nen haufen geld fürn gutes kabel ausgeben^^

Hier gibs gute tipps zum selber abschirmen:

http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/fo...8874-sat1-pro7-dect-problem-schirmung-co.html


----------



## Atel79 (23. November 2009)

hast du den aktuellen treiber der karte drauf wenn nicht nehm mal den aktuellsten


----------



## Hektor123 (23. November 2009)

Jup, aktuellsten Treiber lad ich immer ausm Netz, bevor ich was installier.

ich nutze jetzt erstmal die Sender aus Österreich, sooft guck ich an meiner TV-Karte eh nicht fern, ist hauptsächlich um Sendungen aufzuzeichnen.
Und dafür reichts


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

Auszug aus Wikipedia:

"DECT-Telefone und DECT-Basisstationen können den TV-Empfang bestimmter Kanäle via Satellitenfernsehen stören, wenn die Verkabelung vom LNB zum Receiver nicht ausreichend abgeschirmt ist, da DECT den gleichen Frequenzbereich nutzt, der beim Signaltransport bestimmter Transponder zwischen LNB und Receiver verwendet wird. Bei Analog-SAT-Empfang über Astra 19,2° Ost beispielsweise liegt die Zwischenfrequenz der Sender CNN (1877 MHz) und n-tv (1891 MHz) auf der DECT-Frequenz und die 10 ms langen DECT-Frames können Störstreifen am oberen und unteren Ende des TV-Bildes verursachen. (Die „Taktfrequenz“ von DECT entspricht mit 100 Hz genau dem Doppelten der 50-Hz-Halbbildfrequenz von PAL.) Bei Digital-Sat-Empfang über Astra wird der BetaDigital-Transponder gestört, weshalb die Programme der ProSieben-Sat.1-Gruppe, die diesen Transponder nutzten, seit April 2007 auf einem anderen Transponder abgestrahlt werden."

Quelle: Digital Enhanced Cordless Telecommunications ? Wikipedia


----------

